# Websites for the following.....



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Russian Orloff Chickens
Prairie Chickens
Swedish Flower Chickens


----------



## ChickenReview (Jul 16, 2014)

ChickenFarmerAdam said:


> Russian Orloff Chickens
> Prairie Chickens
> Swedish Flower Chickens


I found this site for the Swedish Flower Chickens. They actually wrote an article for my blog.>> http://justfowlingaround.weebly.com/


----------

